
Ask HN: Is it me or windows 10 slow as sh**? - kindly_fo
First of all i must say that i don&#x27;t like apple stuff, and not kind of android person.<p>But my old windows 10 desktop is slow and box is hot when just started, plus it eats much energy even for basic stuff.<p>I&#x27;m curious is it just me or desktop pc are so not efficient and hot?
======
rydre
Pay for a windows PC like you would pay for a Mac. Get Razor (expensive but
also good looking and high performance), or Lenovo Thinkpad/Ideapad (best
price to performance, don't buy any other). Buy at-least 16gigs of ram, min i7
or i9 processor and a good nvidia gpu (1050 or 1060 min). You'll be set for
at-least the next five years unless Moore's law on singled threaded
performance starts to get on track.

Any processor prior to 2014 is old. And any processor after 2018 that isn't a
quad core is also old in my opinion.

My Windows PC is fast and its a breeze to work on. Just don't cheap out on a
good device. They're worth it.

------
cell9840179419
Lol. I use both mac and PC. I have a theory. The more you curse at them the
slower it gets. I think their voice asst captures the curses and slurs and
assigns a cursometer rating. It determines how fast my windows works.

Since then I boot my pc and I say, I love my country, my God and microsoft
(the other two are necessary to sound sincere). Since then things have felt
better. It atleast stops the Belichek type of urges.

Seriously though, if your file explorer does not start, it helps to start the
task manager and open a task in file menu, named explorer.exe.

I have such tips for mundane things like outlook or Chrome.

I have started believing that microsoft does not love me.

~~~
cell9840179419
One more thing, while hung, it occassionally throws up an ancient styled msg
box that says "RPC failed". I have a suspension they are returning the slurs
by citing my intellect and body parts.

------
kindly_fo
Thx dudes. Seems i need new pc.

